# El quiere quedar bien con todo el mundo



## Gamen

Como poderia dizer em português *"El quiere quedar bien con todo el mundo"*. A idéia é "quer dar uma boa imagem de si mesmo" ou "conseguir cair nas graças de todo mundo".

Minha tentativa:

Ele quer ficar bem com todo mundo ( a mais literal, mas não sei se é correta) 
Ele quer cair nas graças de (a) todos (El quiere caerle en gracia a todos)
Ele quer dar uma boa imagen de si mesmo na frente de (diante de/ perante) todo mundo" (El quiere dar una buena imagen adelante de todo el mundo)

Aguardo os seus comentários.


----------



## willy2008

Ele quer agradar a todos.


----------



## Alderamin

Costumo usar ou ouvir "cair nas boas graças de alguém".
Não sei se poderia usar "ele quer dar-se bem com todos" ou "ele quer causar uma boa impressão perante todos" no sentido de transmitir essa boa imagem, ou simpatia para outros.


----------



## Carfer

_'Ficar (de) bem com todos/toda a gente' _é correcto, sim senhor, e bastante comum também.


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado Carfer!
Então, posso falar:

*Ele gosta de ficar (de) bem com todos.
Sempre cai nas graças porque é simpático.*
*Todos gostamos de dar (=causar) uma boa imagem perante os demais (na frente dos demais, diante dos demais*).

Soam todas corretas?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Muito obrigado Carfer!
> Então, posso falar:
> 
> *Ele gosta de ficar (de) bem com todos.
> Sempre cai nas graças porque é simpático.*
> *Todos gostamos de dar (=causar) uma boa imagem perante os demais (na frente dos demais, diante dos demais*).
> 
> Soam todas corretas?



Vejamos:
*Ele gosta de ficar (de) bem com todos. *Depende do que quiser dizer. Se se trata de uma atitude geral, de uma forma de a pessoa estar na vida, que é permanente, é melhor usar _'estar_' do que _'ficar', _porque _'ficar' _tem implícita uma ideia difusa de mudança. Pressupõe, de alguma forma, que antes não estava de bem com todos e, por alguma razão, passou a estar (_'ficou_').
*Sempre cai nas graças porque é simpático. *Atenção à colocação de '_sempre_' que, ao contrário do espanhol, raramente começa a frase: 'C_ai sempre nas graças (de todos/de alguém) porque é simpático._ O normal é também especificar nas graças de quem é que se cai. Dito assim, no geral, talvez fosse preferível _'Fica sempre bem visto porque é simpático'.
_*Todos gostamos de dar (=causar) uma boa imagem perante os demais (na frente dos demais, diante dos demais*). Com _'imagem' _não é habitual usar _'causar'. _Preferível_ 'dar/transmitir'. _Para_ 'boa/má impressão', _aí sim, usamos_ 'causar'. 





_


----------



## Gamen

Acho então que, a partir de suas explicaçoes, a tradução de "El siempre quiere quedar bien con todos" seria em português "ele quer sempre estar de bem com todos" em lugar de "ele  quer sempre ficar de bem com todos, não é?

Piois bem, estas seriam corretas? (coloco algo de contexto para um melhor entendimento do sentido)

Ele me caiu em graça / ele me caiu nas graças em seguida que o vi e começamos a falar.
Eles nunca caem em graça / ele nunca caem nas graças porque são muito soberbos e metidos.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Acho então que, a partir de suas explicaçoes, a tradução de "El siempre quiere quedar bien con todos" seria em português "ele quer sempre estar de bem com todos" em lugar de "ele  quer sempre ficar de bem com todos, não é? *Será assim se, como digo, essa for a forma de estar na vida da pessoa. Mas, se tiver havido um conflito ou discordância anterior e a pessoa pretender fazer as pazes com todos, então é 'ficar de bem com todos'*
> Piois bem, estas seriam corretas? (coloco algo de contexto para um melhor entendimento do sentido)
> 
> Ele me caiu em graça / ele me caiu nas* boas *graças *logo que *o vi e começamos a falar.
> Eles nunca caem em graça / eles nunca caem *nas boas graças (de alguém)/em graça (neste caso não especifica de quem, está a falar em geral) *porque são muito soberbos e metidos.


----------



## Gamen

De acordo Carfer.
Agora entendi que o "ficar de bem com todos" não é para nada equivalente a "quedar bien con alguien" do espanhol.
Estar bem / ficar bem significa: "estar em bons termos com / ficar em bons termos com" (estar en buenos términos con /quedar en buenos términos con)

No entanto, a frase "Quedar bien con alguien" do espanhol tem outro significado e se constrói de outra forma em português.
Equivale em português a: "agradar alguém", "mostrar a melhor imagem na frente de alguém", "agir de forma tal de cair nas boas graças perante os demais"

De maneira que não é correto traduzir a frase "quedar bien con alguien" do espanhol como "estar/ ficar bem com alguém" porque portam significados diferentes.

Concordam com minha interpretação?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> De acordo Carfer.
> Agora entendi que o "ficar de bem com todos" não é para nada equivalente a "quedar bien con alguien" do espanhol.
> Estar bem / ficar bem significa: "estar em bons termos com / ficar em bons termos com" (estar en buenos términos con /quedar en buenos términos con)
> 
> No entanto, a frase "Quedar bien con alguien" do espanhol tem outro significado e se constrói de outra forma em português.
> Equivale em português a: "agradar alguém", "mostrar a melhor imagem na frente de alguém", "agir de forma tal de cair nas boas graças perante os demais"
> 
> De maneira que não é correto traduzir a frase "quedar bien con alguien" do espanhol como "estar/ ficar bem com alguém" porque portam significados diferentes.
> 
> Concordam com minha interpretação?



Quer dizer que esse '_quedar bien con alguien' é_ sinónimo de _'caerle en gracia a alguien' _? Se for, então não há de facto equivalência.


----------



## Gamen

Exatamente. "Quedar bien con alguien" equivale a "caer en gracia a alguien" ou "agradar a alguien" em espanhol.

El busca quedar bien con todas las chicas= Ele procura agradar todas as meninas.


----------



## pkogan

Tal vez iría la expresión "Bater bem" (no sé cuál es la regencia más utilizada para esta expresión): Ele quer bater bem em? todos.


----------



## Carfer

pkogan said:


> Tal vez iría la expresión "Bater bem" (no sé cuál es la regencia más utilizada para esta expresión): Ele quer bater bem em? todos.



Acredito que _'bater bem em' _seja uma expressão brasileira com esse significado. No português europeu tem um significado completamente diferente. Se disser que alguém '_não bate bem (da bola/da cabeça') _o que quero dizer é que 'lhe falta um parafuso', que é meio louco.


----------



## pkogan

Entendi, Carfer. Vamos ver o que opinam, então, os brasileiros...


----------

